

'Mind-reading' brain-scan software showcased in NY by Intel researcher - yu
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_MIND_READING_COMPUTER

======
Aron
backup link:
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jpJKXrjBOe...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jpJKXrjBOe-
rLKZbqgFl5emtgYFgD9EUP19G0)

